# Negative feelings and thoughts defeated with a crepe!



## saint liebowitz (Apr 17, 2004)

Well.. Mostly. (prepare for a story, crepes at the end!)

I had just gotten off the phone with this girl I am seeing. It's long distance again. (I've got a spotty track record with that too, some hard times, some great things have come from it though, so I do not think it is bad to be in one.)

And well.. I was feeling anxious about whether this girl even enjoyed/wanted to talk to me. Or if her own anxiety was stopping her from enjoying a conversation with me, or if I was doing something, or if this was just one of those days or what.. anyhow, just a normal anxiety attack but honestly it's been a while since I had one.

See, I've been in Namibia for the past three months, and this is where I met the girl. Just got to feeling SO freaking healthy there, I wish all SA people could go do what I did, it just helps how you feel immensely. And plus, for me it's like I compare how I feel then and how I feel now, or in the past, and man, somehow it's easier to try hard and just say, Colin, this stuff isn't that important. Just go work out, take a walk, relax, get back on a normal sleep schedule and just focus on being stronger and helping yourself out rather than getting stuck in a rut.

And so that's what I did after talking with the girl, jumped around, cleaned myself up (shower and hair), and started looking through crepe recipes wondering which I should make.

So I ended with making some wonderful crepes, a sort of mexican pulled pork filling with fresh tomatoes, green onions, large chery tomato quarters, and some good aged gouda just to kick it up.

Man, that and then a nutella crepe or two... Mmmm.

So anythow, just alittle triumph, and I am still wondering about her and I (How could I not? =P) but am going to try the same today and find a good recipe. Maybe make something I can share with people so I'll have an excuse to go out and see the people I occasionally see.

Maybe bread pudding.. Hrm.

Good luck all.

-Colin


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

> So I ended with making some wonderful crepes, a sort of mexican pulled pork filling with fresh tomatoes, green onions, large chery tomato quarters, and some good aged gouda just to kick it up.


Mmm, that'd make anyone forget about the usual "Does she like me?" stuff. Sounds nummy.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

mmm crepes cure all things.. especially strawberry and whipcream ones!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go, Saint Liebowitz! :boogie :boogie :boogie

When I read your title, I thought you meant "creep" :stu :lol.

That does sound good, though - you'll have to post the recipe. I'd be interested in knowing how to make the crepe dough stuff - cooking it so thin is neat to watch! :yes


----------



## saint liebowitz (Apr 17, 2004)

*crepes are good for the soul yo*

Well my mom gets this magazine "cooking light" heh. I ended up using the crepe recipe in that one as the one I grew up with hadn't given me great results lately. (gotta ask my mother whats up with that, her's were SO much better)

So, recipe for ya'll: (courtesy cooking light)

1 cup all purpose flour (4.5 ounces)
2 teaspoons sugar (used raw "turbinado" sugar, more flavor)
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 cup low-fat 1%milk (used organic as it tastes so much better than not)
1/2 cup water
2 teaspoons butter, melted
2 large eggs

1. flour, sugar, salt in a small bowl. Combine milk, water, melted butter, and eggs in a blender. (much better than the whisking method I grew up with) Add the flour mixture to the milk mixture, and process untill smooth. Cover batter; chill for 1 hour.

2. Heat an 8-inch nonstick crepe pan or skillet over medium heat. (I used a 10-inch nonstick frying pan, so... anything will work really. if not-stick just make sure to coat it with a light layer of oil or butter before the first crepe =) Pour a scant 1/4 cup batter into pan; quickly tilt pan in all dirrections so batter covers pan with a thin film. Cook about 1 minute. Carefully lift the edge of the crepe with a spatula to test for doneness. The crepe is ready to turn when it can be shaken loose from the pan and the underside is lightly browned. Turn crepe over, and cook for 30 seconds or until center is set. (I found that as long as it browned alittle, added that golden cripsy touch, it was great. All my "mistake crepes" ended up being eaten, totally delicious, like a mix between a pancake and a crepe when the heat was off or i put too much batter in, no worries about messing up with this one! =D)

3. Place crepe on a towel; cool completely. Repeat procedure with remaining batter, stirring batter between crepes. Stack crepes between single layers of wax paper to prevent sticking.

Yield: 13 crepes (serving size: 1 crepe)

ps. can be stored for a LONG time. great in freezer, a week in the fridge. They lose crispyness in both but man, they taste great with anything in them. A light white creamy cheese and cherrry preserves... oy. (with vanilla ice cream, even more OY!). Just with pure nutella ( a chocolate and hazelnut spread ) oy, totally delicious. And with butter and sugar melted together... heaven.

Everyone should eat crepes and cure SA once and for all! heh, or at least be very dang happy and satisfied, they are SO good.

good luck with cooking y'all.

-Colin

ps. I grew up on strawberry and whipped cream crepes, definately a fav. But recently savory crepes and buerre sugar crepes are moving in. Raw sugar and butter crepes just highlight how good crepes can be to me, but you really can't eat them for every meal, so I do do the occasional "healthy" crepes with wilted greens of various kinds and just pure protein fillings, very good but man, those nutella and buerre sugar filled crepes... oy.

ps.2 yeah it totally helps with forgetting the "does she likes me stuff" I went out drinking and hanging out playing pool and talking with my old school buddies tonight; not half as good as making crepes was. And it cost me a buttload more.  Make crepes people, cheaper, way more fun, and just plain delicious yo.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yay! :banana Congrats... To friends and good food. Bon appetit!


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Excellent. I'll have mine with organic butter and maple syrup, please.


----------

